# Oн хотел было взять



## phosphore

Опять я,

А что тут значит _было_? Вот более широкий контекст: _Он тотчас же вернулся с тем, что тот у него попросил. Тот хотел было взять это и уйти._

Спасибо заранее.


----------



## morzh

"Было" в этом смысле означает, что попытка сделать задуманное не удалась.

Т.е. в данном случае ему не удалось взять это и уйти, несмотря на намерение это сделать.

Замечание: обычно части с "было" следует вторая часть, объясняющая, почему задуманное сделать не удалось.

примеры:

"Я было уже собрался уходить, как в дверь позвонили."

То есть я хотел уйти, но кто-то позвонил в дверь, и я не ушел.

"Он было совсем уже договорился о покупке, но кто-то перебил цену". Т.е. он уже готов был заплатить деньги, и все было близко к завершению сделки, как кто-то дал лучшую цену, и сделка сорвалась.


----------



## phosphore

Спасибо. Можно сказать что эта конструкция и по смыслу и по форме приближается к значению плюсквамперфекта в других языках. Интересно.


----------



## morzh

phosphore said:


> Спасибо. Можно сказать что эта конструкция и по смыслу и по форме приближается к значению плюсквамперфекта в других языках. Интересно.




Ну, это вроде как и есть русский плюсквамперфект. 
Как минимум, в статье в качестве примера русского ПКП приводится вот эта выдержка из "Мастера и Маргариты":

"_Африканец кинулся *было* подбирать осколки и затирать лужу, но прокуратор махнул ему рукою, и раб убежал_"


----------



## phosphore

morzh said:


> Ну, это вроде как и есть русский плюсквамперфект. И в остальных славянских языках, как в украинском/белорусском, он так же образуется добавлением их форм "было" (я був зробыв/ я быу зрабиу).
> 
> Как минимум, в статье в качестве примера русского ПКП приводится вот эта выдержка из "Мастера и Маргариты":
> 
> "_Африканец кинулся *было* подбирать осколки и затирать лужу, но прокуратор махнул ему рукою, и раб убежал_"


 
Да, хотя в других славянских языках форма глагола _быть_ согласуется с подлежащим, а в русском кажется, что он всегда в нейтральной форме _было_, да?


----------



## estreets

Да, атавизмы утраченного плюсквамперфектума.
Еще встречается в зачинах сказок:
Жили-были...


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли это остаток плюсквамперфекта - здесь же нет двух разновременных действий в прошлом. Эта древнерусская глагольная форма только формально совпадает с конструкцией типа "было пошел". То, что сейчас по форме является глаголом прошедшего времени (пошел), тогда было действительным причастием прошедшего времени, т.е. бѣаше пошелъ = был пошедшим.
Скорее всего, современное "было пошел" имеет другое, позднее происхождение.


> Жили-были...


А вот это похоже.


----------



## Saluton

Нет, это именно остаток плюсквамперфекта, нас учили в университете.


----------



## dec-sev

phosphore said:


> Спасибо. Можно сказать что эта конструкция и по смыслу и по форме приближается к значению плюсквамперфекта в других языках. Интересно.


Можете привести примеры?


----------



## Maroseika

Saluton said:


> Нет, это именно остаток плюсквамперфекта, нас учили в университете.


Спорить не стану, ибо в университетах не обучался.


----------



## phosphore

dec-sev said:


> Можете привести примеры?


 
Да, вот в сербском 



morzh said:


> "Я было уже собрался уходить, как в дверь позвонили."


 
_Већ сам се био спремио да кренем, кад неко зазвони на врата._

или в испанском

_Ya me había preparado para salir, cuando alguien tocó en la puerta._


----------



## dec-sev

Мне кажется, что "я было собирался" лучше выразить, поставив глагол в pretérito imperfecto:
Iba a salir cuando...
o
Estaba a punto de salir cuando...
Или в англйиском:
I was about to leave when...


----------



## phosphore

Может быть лучше, но обе возможности по-моему правильны.


----------



## dec-sev

phosphore said:


> Может быть лучше, но обе возможности по-моему правильны.


Но они обозначают разные вещи. Сравните:
Я хотел было купить билеты в театр, когда Ольга мне позвонила и сказала, что не сможет пойти. 
Я уже купил билеты, когда Ольга мне позвонила....


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Но они обозначают разные вещи. Сравните:
> Я хотел было купить билеты в театр, когда Ольга мне позвонила и сказала, что не сможет пойти.
> Я уже купил билеты, когда Ольга мне позвонила....


Именно поэтому мне кажется странным, что эта конструкция - реликт плюсквамперфекта:
Я было собрался ≠ Я был собравшимся.


----------



## Sobakus

Ну вообще либо:
Я хотел было купить <> Я хотел купить
либо:
Я было купил<> Я купил

По-моему всё сходится, плюсквамперфект подразумевает дальнейшее изменение ситуации в прошлом. Странно правда, что глагол не согласуется с подлежащим.


----------



## estreets

Да, вот такое вот еще одно время (или наклонение?) в русском языке: действие начато, но не закончено: 
На ель Ворона взгромоздясь,

Позавтракать *было* совсем уж собралась,
Да позадумалась, а сыр во рту держала.


----------



## Maroseika

В том-то и дело - действие планировалось, но не закончено. При чем тут плюсквамперфект? Налицо только его оболочка, оттого и вопрос - что на самом деле под ней?


----------



## estreets

Как вариант:
Плюсквамперфект обозначал прошедшее действие по отношению к другому прошедшему действию и уже через него – отношение к моменту речи. История плюсквамперфекта связана с судьбой других форм прошедшего времени. Так, появление вспомогательного глагола в форме перфекта вместо имперфекта или имперфектного аориста связано с утратой в живом языке аористных и имперфектных форм. Как уже было сказано, перфект рано утратил вспомогательный глагол в своем составе, что обусловило его отсутствие и в форме перфекта от глагола быти, когда эта форма участвовала в образовании плюсквамперфекта (ср. а кназь пришелъ былъ на ратника (Лавр. Лет.)). В дальнейшем в связи с развитием категории вида и лексических средств выражения различий протекания действия во времени вспомогательный глагол преобразовался в неизменяемую частицу было. Преобразовалось и значение плюсквамперфекта: данная форма стала обозначать действие, готовящееся в прошлом, но неосуществившееся или начавшееся в прошлом, но прерванное другим действием.
http://window.edu.ru/window_catalog/pdf2txt?p_id=5339&p_page=8


----------



## Maroseika

Жуткий текст. Как могут лингвисты создавать такие безграмотные (в грамматическом отношении) компиляции? Хоть бы даже и для псковских учителей-заочников.

Но суть понятна, спасибо. Хотя никаких доказательств там нет, поверю им на слово.


----------



## estreets

Ну да, пока мы тут болтаем на форуме, филологи кропают и кропают... может, еще и не такое узнаем.


----------



## phosphore

dec-sev said:


> Но они обозначают разные вещи. Сравните:
> Я хотел было купить билеты в театр, когда Ольга мне позвонила и сказала, что не сможет пойти.
> Я уже купил билеты, когда Ольга мне позвонила....


 
Да, но тут и глаголы разные. В первом предложении глагол _хотеть_, а в другом глагол _купить_. Можно сравнивать только предложения с одним и тем же глаголом в функции сказуемого.

Но я в русском еще на базовом уровне, так я не буду спорить, я только сказал что эта конструкция _похожа_ и по значению и по форме на плюсквамперфект в других языках, которые имеют это время.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika

Вот моя ссылка.

http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/gumanitarnye_nauki/lingvistika/PLYUSKVAMPERFEKT.html


----------



## dec-sev

phosphore said:


> Да, но тут и глаголы разные. В первом предложении глагол _хотеть_, а в другом глагол _купить_. Можно сравнивать только предложения с одним и тем же глаголом в функции сказуемого.


1. Я было купил билеты, когда позвонила...
2. Я уже купил билеты, когда позвонила...
3. Мы было подписали контракт, когда заказчик сказал, что хочет внести дополнительные пункты.
4. Мы уже подписали контракт, когда заказчик сказал, что хочет внести дополнительные пункты.


phosphore said:


> Но я в русском еще на базовом уровне, так я не буду спорить, я только сказал что эта конструкция _похожа_ и по значению и по форме на плюсквамперфект в других языках, которые имеют это время.


Если №1 и 3 обозначают законченные действия, то можно сказать, что конструкция похожа по форме и по содержанию, и главное, по содержанию. 
Я воспринимаю было + глагол совершенного вида в прошедшем времени как незаконченное действие. Например, "я было купил билеты" -- это я стоял в очереди в кассу, уже достал деньги, чтобы расплатиться, как мне позвонили... Но это моё личное восприятие. Я сам так не говорю, чтобы избежать недопонимания, и если бы мне сказали "Я было купил билеты, когда мне позвонили...", то я бы уточнил: "Так ты купил билеты или нет?"
Но повторяю, это как _я_ понимаю эту конструкцию. Но если она действительно означает законченное действие, то тогда сравнение с плюскваперфектом будет вполне уместно.

Re: разные глаголы:
Ya había comprado las entradas cuando Olga me telefoneó y dijo...
Я уже купил билеты, когда Ольга мне позвонила и сказала...

Iba a comprar las entradas cuando...
Я собрался было покупать билеты, когда...

В испанском используется один глагол в функции сказуемого. В русском -- "купил" и "собрался". Но его можно рассматривать не как основной глагол, обозначающий намерение совершить действие (купить билеты), а как "вспомогательный", создания конструкции обозначающей действие, которое вот-вот должно было произойти. То, что в английском "on the point of..."


----------



## phosphore

Ну, это еще более интересно. А есть ли какая-нибудь разница между _я хотел было купить_ и _я было купить_?

В сербском плюсквамперфект имеет значение не незаконченного действия, а законченного, но которого результаты больше не актуальны.

_Купио сам карте._ "Я купил билеты (и они сейчас у меня есть)."

_Био сам купио карте._ "Я купил билеты (но их у меня больше нет)."


----------



## Maroseika

phosphore said:


> Ну, это еще более интересно. А есть ли какая-нибудь разница между _я хотел было купить_ и _я было купи_тьл?



  Во втором случае  вы были ближе к завершению действия (к покупке). Но большой смысловой разницы я не вижу.


----------



## morzh

phosphore said:


> Ну, это еще более интересно. А есть ли какая-нибудь разница между _я хотел было купить_ и _я было купи__ть_Л?
> 
> В сербском плюсквамперфект имеет значение не незаконченного действия, а законченного, но которого результаты больше не актуальны.
> 
> _Купио сам карте._ "Я купил билеты (и они сейчас у меня есть)."
> 
> _Био сам купио карте._ "Я купил билеты (но их сейчас у меня нет)."



Разницы, в общем, мало.
Несмотря на то, что реально, если разбирать детально, то разница - в намерении купить, которое неосуществлено, или в намерении, которое выродилось в акцию, которая все так же неосуществлена. 
Поскольку и то и это можно считать неосуществленным намерение, разницы как бы и нету вовсе.
Скорее, опять же - стилистика; предпочтение одного варианта речи другому.

"Я было уже прыгнул, да он меня удержал".
"Я хотел было прыгнуть, да он меня удержал".

Что в лоб, что по лбу, в общем.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> ...Что в лоб, что по лбу, в общем.


 Я тоже так думаю, но:


sobakus said:


> .                          Ну вообще либо:
> Я хотел было купить <> Я хотел купить
> либо:
> Я было купил<> Я купил


 Не знаю, что означает знак "<>". Что-то больше, чем "я было купил", но меньше, чем "я купил"  или это "="
Собственно поэтому я так осторожно и выражался, что _я_ понимаю "было купил" как незавершенное /несостоявшееся действие.


----------



## Orlin

dec-sev said:


> Не знаю, что означает знак "<>". Что-то больше, чем "я было купил", но меньше, чем "я купил"  или это "="


Сколько я знаю, этот знак означает "не равно", и он используется в программировании. Может быть, автор поста не мог написать обычный математический знак для этого, потому что у него не было такого знака на клавиатуре.


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Я тоже так думаю, но:
> Не знаю, что означает знак "<>". Что-то больше, чем "я было купил", но меньше, чем "я купил"  или это "="



Он означал "соответствует"  Пояснения phosphore проясняют для меня ситуацию, ведь и в русском "Я было взял пряник, да мама заставила положить" означает, что я уже даже и взял его было(действие завершено), но мама, так сказать, аннулировала результат этого действия. И пряника, увы, у нас больше нет


----------



## dec-sev

> Сколько я знаю


 Насколько я знаю...


sobakus said:


> Он означал "соответствует"  Пояснения phosphore проясняют для меня ситуацию, ведь и в русском "Я было взял пряник, да мама заставила положить" означает, что я уже даже и взял его было(действие завершено), но мама, так сказать, аннулировала результат этого действия. И пряника, увы, у нас больше нет


Интересный пример. А как вы понимаете "я было купил билеты"? Я их таки купил или нет?


----------



## morzh

sobakus said:


> Он означал "соответствует"  Пояснения phosphore проясняют для меня ситуацию, ведь и в русском "Я было взял пряник, да мама заставила положить" означает, что я уже даже и взял его было(действие завершено), но мама, так сказать, аннулировала результат этого действия. И пряника, увы, у нас больше нет



Я этого как-то нихтферштейнул. Т.е. изначально я согласился, ибо трактанул "<>" как положено в программировании. 
Но тут выяснилось, что это не так, и означает "соответствует". 
"Было купил", получается, соответствует "купил".

Но это же не так!


----------



## Sobakus

morzh said:


> Я этого как-то нихтферштейнул. Т.е. изначально я согласился, ибо трактанул "<>" как положено в программировании.
> Но тут выяснилось, что это не так, и означает "соответствует".
> "Было купил", получается, соответствует "купил".
> 
> Но это же не так!



Ну "соответсвует", в моём личном понимании, не значит "равно", а скорее "соотносится". То есть я имел в виду, что можно сравнивать выражения либо с глаголом "хотеть", либо "покупать".


----------



## cyanista

dec-sev said:


> Интересный пример. А как вы понимаете "я было купил билеты"? Я их таки купил или нет?


"Я было купил билеты в цирк, но оказалось, что Катя его терпеть не может. Пришлось билеты сдать." (купил, но не воспользовался)

"Я было открыл рот, чтобы возразить, но тут зазвонил телефон, и сестра ринулась отвечать." (рот пришлось опять закрыть)


----------



## dec-sev

cyanista said:


> "Я было купил билеты в цирк, но оказалось, что Катя его терпеть не может. Пришлось билеты сдать." (купил, но не воспользовался)


 Пошёл в цирк с Леной 

_ Я было купил билеты в цирк, но передумал и пошёл на футбол. _

Как в этом контексте? Тоже купил и сдал? Или "было купил / взял пряник  и тд." может означать как совершившееся, так и несовершившееся действие?


----------



## cyanista

dec-sev said:


> "Я было купил билеты в цирк, но оказалось, что Катя его терпеть не  может. Пошёл в цирк с Леной."


Тогда "было" тут совсем не подходит. Исправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь. Возможно, например, предложение:
Я было собрался идти в цирк с Катей, но оказалось, что она его терпеть не   может. Пригласил Лену. 

В таком случае речь о намерении, существовавшем, но не осуществленном.




dec-sev said:


> _Я было купил билеты в цирк, но передумал и пошёл на футбол. _
> 
> Как в этом контексте? Тоже купил и сдал?



Купил, но не воспользовался (сдал, подарил или выбросил, в предложении не указано). Но покупка определенно была произведена. Возражения?


----------



## dec-sev

Вто это да! Как говорится "Есть много в нашем мире, друг Горацио..." 
Для закрепления материала:
Я было бросился в горящую избу, а потом подумал: "Я что баба что ли?"
Подумал уже в избе?


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Вто это да! Как говорится "Есть много в нашем мире, друг Горацио..."
> Для закрепления материала:
> Я было бросился в горящую избу, а потом подумал: "Я что баба что ли?"
> Подумал уже в избе?



(остановив коня на скаку и втащив в горящую избу  )

Да, я вот тоже немножечко привык считать по-другому, что действие было спланировано, или даже в начале его совершения, но не совершено. Т.е. не доведено до реализации, или до конца реализации.
А не реализовано, а потом де-реализовано.

Т..е.  лично я, сказав "я было купил билеты, но...." имел бы ввиду, что "я их так и не купил", а не "купил, и потом сдал".
Я в таком случае всегда говорил "Я уж и билеты купил, да пришлось сдать". Без "было".

Но, возможно, возможно. Может, и так и эдак. Может, я вообще неправ. Просто не встречал в таком употреблении.


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Насколько я знаю...
> Интересный пример. А как вы понимаете "я было купил билеты"? Я их таки купил или нет?



Мне кажется, зависит от дальнейшего контекста. Хотя основное значение, мне всё-таки кажется, незавершённости действия.


----------



## dec-sev

С избой пример я привёл некорректный: можно уже броситься, но быть еще не в избе. 


morzh said:


> (остановив коня на скаку и втащив в горящую избу  )
> 
> Да, я вот тоже немножечко привык считать по-другому, что действие было спланировано, или даже в начале его совершения, но не совершено. Т.е. не доведено до реализации, или до конца реализации.
> А не реализовано, а потом де-реализовано.
> 
> Т..е.  лично я, сказав "я было купил билеты, но...." имел бы ввиду, что "я их так и не купил", а не "купил, и потом сдал".
> Я в таком случае всегда говорил "Я уж и билеты купил, да пришлось сдать". Без "было".


 Я примерно так и думал. 



morzh said:


> Может, я вообще неправ. Просто не встречал в таком употреблении.


Из солидарности скажу, что, похоже, что мы оба неправы  Про пряник очень уж убедительно 
И еще похоже, что "я было", "он было" и т.д. не так уж часто и используется. Я, использовав "find" функцию, просмотрел несколько книг на моём компьютере. Есть много словосочетаний типа "я решился было" или "я собрался было", а вот "я было" ни одного.


----------



## morzh

Ну, я в примере (в первом) так и привел:"Я было уже собрался уходить....".

Хотя, подумавши - вот, если б я "было" не вставил.
"Я уже собрался уходить, как в дверь позвонили."

А ведь смысл-то особо и не поменялся.

Может, и впрямь дело в "собрался", и в том, что это "было" употребляется чаще именно в таких ситуациях? А не в том, что оно само по себе автоматически делает действие незавершенным?
*...* ево знает. 

Их бин кайн лингвист.


----------



## galaxy man

В венгерском плюсквамперфекта нет, так что для интерпретации подобных конструкций в иностранных языках нам, студентам, приходилось изобретать какие-то интуитивные (не обязательно грамматически правильные) схемы.

И так все это время мне казалось что выражения типа *я собрался было покупать билеты, когда вдруг...* означает не больше не меньше чем "я был в процессе чего-то, когда что-то произошло".  

Следовательно *я собрался было .. **когда* -- еще раз подчеркивая: по смыслу а не грамматически -- было для моего понимания более похоже на английскую форму *past continuous* (I was intending to buy tickets when... ) чем *past perfect*  (I had intended to buy tickets when...).   

Смотря на вещи с этой точки зрения внимание фокусировано на одновременность событий, а не на их исход.

Да, вмешательство прервавшее происходящий процесс часто -- а может быть и чаще всего -- предотвращает его завершения, но конечный результат нам станет известным только из последующей части рассказа. 

Искать такую информацию в словах  *я собрался было *может быть и не следует?


----------



## Sobakus

Моё мнение, общее значение данной конструкции - недостижение результата. Длительность процесса в ней будет выражать, как и обычно, глагол несовершенного вида, но обычно в ней используются глаголы совершенного.


----------



## er targyn

Я понимаю так, что эта конструкция описывает ситуацию, когда действие началось и сразу же было прервано, т.е. не осуществлено (до конца).


----------



## Valvs

sobakus said:


> Моё мнение, общее значение данной конструкции - *недостижение результата*.



Именно. В зависимости от вида глагола, наличия/отсутствия глаголов "собрался", "хотел" и т.д., значение конструкции с "было" может слегка меняться: в одних случаях она может означать, что человек начал действие по достижению желательного результата, которое затем было прервано, в других случаях - что даже и не начал, а только собирался. Но всегда подразумевается, что желаемый результат не был достигнут.


----------



## er targyn

Вообще, эта конструкция похоже не оч. популярна, и было может заменяться на "почти".


----------



## morzh

er targyn said:


> Вообще, эта конструкция похоже не оч. популярна, и было может заменяться на "почти".



С этим я позволю себе не согласиться. Еще как популярна. Возможно, популярна более в письме, нежели в разговоре, но  - популярна.

"Почти" - более универсальное слово. Оно может перекрываться с "было совсем", но может просто указывать на приближение к достижению результата, тогда как "было" этого не делает.


----------

